# Mouthfeel/viscosity and the effect of filtration



## Step21 (Oct 2, 2014)

I have brewed a coffee 3 ways- by percolation (via V60 and Kalita 155) and by immersion (via Bonavita immersion brewer).

My perception of the mouthfeel or viscosity/body is quite different in each of these brews (same ratios).

Kalita 155 is very thick; V60 less so, but noticeably viscous and Bonavita negligible. As I understand it, heavier mouthfeel is caused by the creation of melanoidins in the roasting process - these are chemicals of high molecular weight and we perceive them on the tongue.

So, is this simply a reflection of the weave of the filters? Kalita drains faster so a more open weave than the V60(dutch)? The Bonavita has a 2 stage filtration process of the filter (filtropa) plus the grinds themselves and thus is more effective than the others?

Visually, the Bonavita has no oils on top and the brew has greater clarity. I should have sampled an non filtered sample for comparison but ran out of beans.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

I'd guess the Kalita paper is tighter weave? Wouldn't looser weave would drain slower at the same grind (more clogging of the paper)?

I think melanoidins make up a considerable % of all the cups.

I think the lipids & other particulate have the biggest effect on mouthfeel. In the Bonavita, the oils float on top of the steeping brew, when you drain the brewer more of these are caught in the bed. In the percolation brews, the oils are the first components out. I find Bonavita brews can have less mouthfeel at 1.5%TDS than V60 a 1.2%TDS.

Try making 2 percolation brews. Discard the the first 5g or so (maybe just let the bloom drip out & change cup). Then compare to a full extraction? I used to do this & on occasion found that even if brews ended up at similar EY if you discard too many of the bloom drips, you get much less mouthfeel.


----------



## Step21 (Oct 2, 2014)

That's interesting thanks. I hadn't thought of the heavier particles coming out first in percolation. I'll certainly give that a try regarding the bloom drips.

Presumably the Kalita paper is letting larger particles through that the V60 isn't?

I was coming at this from a roasting experiment and had deliberately altered the roast profile to increase the amount of melanoidins, which has indeed happened. So, I'm quite pleased about the outcome!

But if I were a roaster describing tasting notes to perspective buyers i wouldn't be sure how to describe the mouthfeel as it depends on brewing method. I guess if you went by cupping, which I didn't, you would say to expect a thick mouthfeel.

My preference was for the V60 which combined the best of the mouthfeel with the other flavours whereas the heavier mouthfeel was a sensory delight in itself, but muted the other flavours.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Step21 said:


> Presumably the Kalita paper is letting larger particles through that the V60 isn't?.


Or, the shallower Kalita flat bed is more susceptible to finer silt being flushed through? If the particles were large, maybe you'd have a more powdery sensation in the mouth, than a smooth, creamy mouthfeel? The deeper V60 bed, less sensitive & a better filter itself?

Using the OXO tank, I'm getting less mouthfeel from Kalita brews, I'm putting this down to a gentler showering of the bed.

According to Adriana Farah, melanoidins are typically around the largest component in a cup of brewed coffee (500-1500mg per 100mL of beverage).


----------



## Step21 (Oct 2, 2014)

MWJB said:


> Or, the shallower Kalita flat bed is more susceptible to finer silt being flushed through? If the particles were large, maybe you'd have a more powdery sensation in the mouth, than a smooth, creamy mouthfeel? The deeper V60 bed, less sensitive & a better filter itself?
> 
> Using the OXO tank, I'm getting less mouthfeel from Kalita brews, I'm putting this down to a gentler showering of the bed.
> 
> According to Adriana Farah, melanoidins are typically around the largest component in a cup of brewed coffee (500-1500mg per 100mL of beverage).


Sounds very plausible. Are you still getting the same level of extraction with the OXO shower?

I do my first pour as standard then subsequent ones via the AP cap as I found I was getting insufficient extraction doing all pours via the AP cap.


----------



## the_partisan (Feb 29, 2016)

I also notice some oils floating on top of percolation brews. Sometimes also the drip brews can look quite clean but feel rather grainy on the mouth, I see this happening with naturals or honey processed mostly, not sure what causes it.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

I didn't see any drop when using the AP, I did more & smaller pulses with the kettle.

With OXO tank, 0.8% lower average (20% & 20.1% compared to 20.8% & 20.9%) compared to bloom & 3 pours with a gooseneck, same grind settings. So a bit lower but could be fixed if needed.


----------



## Step21 (Oct 2, 2014)

the_partisan said:


> I also notice some oils floating on top of percolation brews. Sometimes also the drip brews can look quite clean but feel rather grainy on the mouth, I see this happening with naturals or honey processed mostly, not sure what causes it.


With the Moccamaster or manual brews?


----------



## Step21 (Oct 2, 2014)

MWJB said:


> I didn't see any drop when using the AP, I did more & smaller pulses with the kettle.


I'll give that a try. Do you "miss" the mouthfeel or prefer the presumably greater clarity?


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Step21 said:


> I'll give that a try. Do you "miss" the mouthfeel or prefer the presumably greater clarity?


I preferred greater clarity, I don't mind mouthfeel, but if I feel it's getting in the way of flavour & I'm missing out, it can irk me.

AP method was a bit faffy too, despite the results, so I mixed them up for a while, then noticed the OXO fits on the Wave & not used AP for awhile. At the moment I'm seeing whether blooming with the OXO is necessary with the wave brewer, filling it & then shaking after 20s seems to be working nicely.


----------



## Step21 (Oct 2, 2014)

I tracked down the Adriana Farah reference you mentioned earlier. Only skimmed it so far but it looks like an excellent resource.

Something that struck me (because it has been in the news very recently) was that brewed coffee contains fibre (relatively small amounts) that reaches the colon intact and may well do marvellous things. More of it in espresso and non filtered coffee. Another reason to drink coffee!


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

@Step21, what's your Kalita Wave pour regime? Try breaking it down into 20s pulses, 1st one is a spiral, all the rest down the middle, never letting the bed dry out & not dispersing the crust of crud over the rest of the bed. I can just fit in a little wiggle between pulses.

My last few brews with the OXO are steering me to think that a constant rate pour, without letting bed dry out are making better brews with the Wave. Maybe particulates are suspended & less flushed into the cup?


----------



## Step21 (Oct 2, 2014)

MWJB said:


> @Step21, what's your Kalita Wave pour regime? Try breaking it down into 20s pulses, 1st one is a spiral, all the rest down the middle, never letting the bed dry out & not dispersing the crust of crud over the rest of the bed. I can just fit in a little wiggle between pulses.
> 
> My last few brews with the OXO are steering me to think that a constant rate pour, without letting bed dry out are making better brews with the Wave. Maybe particulates are suspended & less flushed into the cup?


My current regime with the Kalita 155 for a 13.5g/225 brew is to bloom to 15g (no drips), pour to 80g after 40 sec, to 150 @1min 20 via AP cap then to target @2min again with AP cap.

The 155 drains a lot quicker than the 185. I find that if I can't stretch the brew to around 2min45 I lose sweetness and flavour. A constant pour makes it drain quicker.

I just tried a brew just now as above but using the AP cap for all pours. I didn't time the pours but kept an eye on the bed to make sure that it didn't dry out. Pours to 80g, 120g, 160g then target. Brew came in @3:15. Much less mouthfeel, sweet and flavoursome.

When I had the Brewista brewer that was a 185 copy (sadly smashed) I found bloom and one pour worked well.


----------

